

A better shift key for iPhone - qoshibotu
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k4Tbkgr3DTk

======
tantalor
This is better... how?

~~~
qoshibotu
Hey tantalor,

I'm one of the people behind Next Keyboard, a beautiful and powerful keyboard
exclusively for iPhone users.

We've heard from many iPhone users that it's hard to tell whether the shift is
active or not. We're addressing this issue by changing the case when you tap
the shift key, making the key states much clearer and incorporating a unique
sound for shift and caps lock.

